# Jig Ideas Needed



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am planning a project to do Crown Molding in various rooms in my house. I have bullnose edges and would like to know if you guys have any jig recommendations. I have seen a couple jigs on the internet, but have no idea if they're a waste of time or money. I'd appreciate your feedback on jigs you have bought or made that would simplify cutting the miters simply and easily. Thanks


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

By bullnose edges are you referring to radius corners ?

Are you using a mitre saw? They come with sort of a built in jig aka angle setting.

Are you looking for an aid to maintain the springer angle?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm no expert but have cut a fair amount of crown using just a miter saw and coping saw…no jigs. Practicing with the coping saw will be a big help. There are some good how-to videos out there if you google for them.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I have not used it yet, but picked up a jig specially made for cutting crown molding on a mitre saw from Rockler that was on sale for pretty cheap, it looks really simple and capable. It holds the board at a 45 degree angle to the table so your 45 degree cut works with it. If your not on it, you might want to get on their mailing list as it probably one of those things that goes on sale regularly.


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cabmaker: yes to all your questions. I've cut some sample pieces and it's doable, but I'm thinking there's a better way. And by way…I mean jig. Bench dog shows one that looks like it makes sense, but you never know. I have watched some of the videos out there, and it just makes me more ready to go with my project. Cutting short pieces are easier than a 16' board, however.


----------

